# US CBP Paramedic?



## thegreypilgrim (May 27, 2010)

There are rumors floating around my area that it is possible to get a job with the US Customs and Border Protection agency as a medic. I searched around the agency website's HR department, and did some extensive googling and so far I can't really find anything definitive. However, I've occasionally watched episodes of that show on the National Geographic Channel called 'Border Wars' and I've seen clips of "medical things" being done to some of the persons attempting to enter the country as they get injured or dehydrated or whatever. The people performing these "medical things" don't appear to be fire department personnel or private ambulance medics either. So, I officially have no clue what to make of all this; thus, I ask if anyone here knows anything about working for the CBP (or any other federal agency under the auspices of Homeland Security for that matter) as a paramedic. Thanks.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 27, 2010)

I have a few friends that were boarder patrol, they have a academy called BORSTAR not sure how in depth the training is.

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/border_security/border_patrol/special_oper/borstar/borstar_history.xml


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2010)

Boader Search Trauma and Rescue. (BORSTAR) 
They are existing boarder patrol agents who undergo a 5 week academy for training in swift water, high/low angle rescue, etc.. 

Basically a boarder patrol agent with a few extra certs. I don't believe the medical training is at an advanced level of care more of an EMT-I or expanded EMT-B. I looked at this info awhile ago so my info could be outdated


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 27, 2010)

There was a Border Patrol guy who moved to my area from Texas.  Down there, he was a paramedic operating with Border Patrol out in the wilderness tracking illegals.  He got reciprocity in NYS as a AEMT-Critical Care, and then operated with Border Patrol up here in that capacity, and with my fire company.

He ended up going inactive recently when he got a promotion, so I haven't really seen him to ask him how he did it.  If I find anything out I'll let you know.


----------



## atropine (May 27, 2010)

try calling some of the local hospitals in and around the san diego area, iam sure they have to get CE's sooner or later.


----------



## jgmedic (May 29, 2010)

When I was in my internship a couple of years ago, a BP agent came by the station and was talking to me about their medic program, he told me that out in the desert areas, they have ALS vehicles that drive around doing normal agent duties but also provide medical aid to stranded border crossers, IIRC, it isn't a special position, but if you are already a medic, you would be assigned an ALS jump bag. He did say that they were actively looking for medics during the hiring process.


----------

